# [...What color is this mouse?]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is Jamie Lannister, my little cutie, what kind of mouse is he? 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/

Here is the fur zoomed in...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 578083983/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

A pied agouti; a lovely one at that. Very interesting markings


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

It's really weird, his fur is really light at the bottom and very dark across the top. Any idea why this is? Almost like two-tone agouti.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That's very normal for agoutis  Especially pet type agoutis.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay so far I am learning loads! So agouti, is that the equivalent to wild mouse coloring?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep.


----------

